# Driver Cancellation: Does this cause a drop in acceptance rates?



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

It's in the title, I'm looking for answers. 
I know that rider cancellations do not cause ratings or acceptance rates to drop.
I know that not accepting a ping does cause acceptance rates to drop.
What I don't know is; does the acceptance rate drop if the driver accepts the ride and then cancels?
If so, is there a time factor that determines whether or not acceptance rates are affected?
I heard that a cancellation from the driver with reasons other, within 15 seconds of the acceptance does not kick the driver off line or affect the driver in any way. I confirm that I do not get kicked off line. I'm wondering if this has any correlation to the acceptance rate.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

No however they monitor cancel rates also and from time to time deactivate 48 hours as a warning.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> No however they monitor cancel rates also and from time to time deactivate 48 hours as a warning.


So...to be clear. is it better to let it time out than to ACRO or accept/donotchargerider ?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

So far the overwhelming consensus seems to be better to ACRO than ignore pings. All of the driver fare 'guarantees' state that you need a 90% acceptance rate yet only a 25% completion rate. Have yet to be kicked offline for canceling, have been for ignoring pings.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> So far the overwhelming consensus seems to be better to ACRO than ignore pings. All of the driver fare 'guarantees' state that you need a 90% acceptance rate yet only a 25% completion rate. Have yet to be kicked offline for canceling, have been for ignoring pings.


THANK you, that makes a lot of sense!

I.e., since they reward 90 percent acceptance rates (with other provisos), 
Less than that would explain them threatening me for 'low acceptance rate' recently.

Per advice from some thread(s) on UP.net, I had been spreading rejections out evenly between 
ignore ping, ACRO, and Accept/donotchargerider.

So, i take it ACRO is better than donotchargerider ?

thx


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Drivers have gotten deactivated for too much ACRO. It seems to be dependent on the market, each one has different thresholds for tolerance. Since the last round of rate cuts they've cracked down in many markets as there's been an increase in both non-acceptance and ACRO. I know a driver who got deactivated for ACRO and I now have a 30 min timeout if ignore two pings in an hour. 

Bottom line, too much of anything is a bad thing and it will catch up with you eventually. Keep it balanced between the two and every 3rd week take every ping you get.


----------



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

What the hell is ACRO???


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

BobbyT said:


> What the hell is ACRO???


I wondered, too.

After searching, I finally found it on the 3rd page of results: Accept - Cancel - Reason: Other


----------

